# Waiting on a 25RSS



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Ordered a 25RSS on Feb. 7th. Hoping that it will be here any day. We live in upstate NY near Elmira. I've been lurking for quite a while and finally decided to join. Very informative forum.

Going to pull this trailer with a 01 Tundra. Anyone else out there pulling with a Tundra?

I have a 1994 Coleman Catalina Lite (20') for sale, if anyone is interested.

Kim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You are going to have a great time because you picked the best model of outback 25RSS














. No seriously, check out the forium under problems with the 25RSS and bring them to your dealers attention when you do the walk through. Happy camping Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Kim, and Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------

